# Topic Of The Week 46, November, 2008



## Admin (Nov 3, 2008)

*Which Topics, Do You Think, Should Win This Week's Nomination Contest?*

Choose from your favorite/best topics (threads) listed throughout the network forums, and vote for your favorite posts now.

*What is Topic Of The Week?*
"Topic of the Week" is a contest which selects topics, on which you think, we would contemplate as a community, commit to as a group and then concentrate on them during the course of the selected week. Any listed topic (thread) is eligible for the "Topic of the Week" selection. *You can start your own topic and motivate your friends to nominate it for a focused discussion throughout the month.*

*What determines a Topic Of The Week?*
"Topic Of The Week" is based on a simple nomination system. Throughout the selected forums, members with adequate permissions can nominate their favorite topics by clicking on the award nomination button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 available below the first post of any topic.

The topics with the most nominations during the course of the week are displayed on this thread using the poll feature. At the end of the Week, the first three topics with the most nominations are the award winners of the contest. *The winners will be entered in our <strong><a href"http://www.sikhism.us/nominate_topic.php?do=shownominationawardswinners&ct=2">Hall of Fame</a></strong> section!!*

May best of the Topic get selected!

Enjoy!!


----------



## Randip Singh (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh*

I found this [post=89033]post[/post] on "Re: Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 46, November, 2008"


----------



## kiram (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Can Faith in the Satguru Ever be Blind?*

I found this [post=89095]post[/post] on "Re: Can Faith in the Satguru Ever be Blind?" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 46, November, 2008"


----------



## Admin (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Unethical Verses*

I found this [post=89176]post[/post] on "Re: Unethical Verses" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 46, November, 2008"


----------



## Saint Soldier (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Brahman: A Cause of Damage to Hindu Society in Religion*

I found this [post=88808]post[/post] on "Re: Brahman: A Cause of Damage to Hindu Society in Religion" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 46, November, 2008"


----------



## Astroboy (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: Naamdharis*

I found this [post=10839]post[/post] on "Re: Naamdharis" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 46, November, 2008"


----------



## kiram (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: 300 Saal Guru De Naal*

I found this [post=89246]post[/post] on "Re: 300 Saal Guru De Naal" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 46, November, 2008"


----------



## kiram (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: The Ball Is in Our Court*

I found this [post=89260]post[/post] on "Re: The Ball Is in Our Court" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 46, November, 2008"


----------



## Satjot Kaur (Nov 8, 2008)

*The Rules For Being Human*

I found this [post=21326]post[/post] on "The Rules For Being Human" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 46, November, 2008"


----------



## Admin (Nov 8, 2008)

*The Sikh Guru's and Khatri Origin.*

I found this [post=89280]post[/post] on "The Sikh Guru's and Khatri Origin." interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 46, November, 2008"


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 8, 2008)

*Amrit Vela*

I found this [post=13296]post[/post] on "Amrit Vela" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 46, November, 2008"


----------



## Admin (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh*

I found this [post=89305]post[/post] on "Re: Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 46, November, 2008"


----------



## Admin (Nov 8, 2008)

*Childless / IVF / Surrogacy*

I found this [post=89295]post[/post] on "Childless / IVF / Surrogacy" interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 46, November, 2008"


----------



## Admin (Nov 9, 2008)

*Informing People on unsafe changes in Sikhi &amp; various media outlet no Sect bash incl.*

I found this [post=89327]post[/post] on "Informing People on unsafe changes in Sikhi &amp; various media outlet no Sect bash incl." interesting and have nominated it accordingly for "Topic Of The Week 46, November, 2008"


----------

